
Growth Step #3: How to Triage Your Growth - ivankirigin
http://blog.yesgraph.com/growth-step-3-triage/
======
ivankirigin
Hey folks! I really wanted to give a detailed example of this -- but I'm not
open to releasing YesGraph's full product roadmap publicly.

So if you _are_ open to it, then I want to do some FREE growth consulting
here. We'll build up your roadmap. Caveat: I will definitely share it publicly
because that is the point.

Email me: ivan@yesgraph.com

